# Spring Steel or Drop Away



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Used a drop away one season - way to much that can go wrong with one of these and way too much chance of fletching contact. Keep it simple with the spring steel.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

K.I.S.S.
Try to keep things as simple as possible> The only time I use a drop away is on my hunting bow.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

SEC said:


> There is a thread in the General Archery asking who uses Spring Steel vs Drop Away for "Indoor" shooting. I would like to know who uses these for Field, and why?


most of the top dogs at Vegas use spring steel

check out one of these. No moving parts


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

Outdoors I use a SS, indoors I use a tt drop. Very simple and have never had a problem with it. Fletching clearance not an issue with slow indoor arrows either. I believe with my setup (and experience) the drop works better for my indoors because of the heavy over spined arrows.

Also any one who says SS's are better because of no moving parts (or the kiss theory) has never caught a blade on something and bent it. That is the only rest failure I have ever had shooting.

So because I have never had any other rest failures I don't have a major prefferance for either for field.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

SS set & forget no maintance etc best thing I have ever done 4 years ago


----------

